# All Kinds of Help Needed- Animal Shelter to Close



## lola_for_dogs (Jan 19, 2010)

Goldra animal sancturay will be closing in May of this year. There are over one hundred dogs and and one hundred cats in need of rehoming or fosters (can be in Portugal or to other countries). These are lovely animals, puppies/kittens and adults. I know many of them and you can find almost any type of dog or cat you are looking for. They desperately need to find somewhere to stay. 

Please send this information on to your friends and contacts, and if you would be willing to post flyers in your local areas (Portugal and foreign countries) with the pictures of dogs and cats either send me a PM or email and I will forward flyers to you. 

There is a gallery of the animals (not all animals are yet shown) available at Home. Another website that works at rehoming for Goldra is SOS Algarve Animals

If you were thinking of fostering or adopting, please please get in touch and do so as soon as possible. I know they are holding an open adoption day this weekend (6 and 7 of Feb) and are available at all other times by appointment.

If you are not in Portugal but would like to foster or adopt please send me a PM or email, as it is possible, even to the UK. 

What will also help is donations towards rehoming. Contact by PM or contact direct to Ingrid, contact details on the Goldra website.

Thank you for listening and hopefully helping.


----------



## Ingrid Moody (Feb 5, 2010)

Opening day for adoption this weekend.

Please ring 918-973-896 / or 962 560 451 / or 916 136 011


----------

